# Feeling absolutely lethargic all the time !!



## jason90 (Oct 2, 2010)

I train approx 4-5 days a week for around 60-75 mins.

I'm quite active, but i feel like I'm constantly lethargic.

My food intake is good, high carbs, high protein.

Supplementing 35g Whey and 40g Maltodextrin post-workout recovering shake.

Taking Anavite mulit twice a day (2 tablets)

Taking 2 tablets ZMA before bed.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Not really enough info to give you a reason, do you get sudden spurts of tiredness?

Throughout the day?


----------



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

could be over doing it in the gym or not getting enough quality sleep! think about changing up your routine or split,

take down to 45 min sessions, or leave a day out and see how you get on.......

feeling tired,appetite,sleep issues are often due to the body feeling the strain.... tone things down a notch and see how you get on??

might just need a little time extra for the body to grow out of the gym

:beer:


----------



## jason90 (Oct 2, 2010)

Cheers for the advise.

Sometimes I just get a sluggish feeling throughout the day, then sometimes i'll be fine.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Same here mate, I crash badly around 1-2 pm most days. It's because I don't get enough sleep.


----------



## jason90 (Oct 2, 2010)

Horrible ain't it.

I'm not working at the moment either so i can't understand where it comes from.

Is enough sleep, 8-9 hours? I normally get that amount on an average.

But i do tend to wake up once or twice in the night.


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

i tend to get this pretty often.

then again i have a hectic lifestyle


----------



## jason90 (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm 20 by the way.

Usually i just feel negative, and don't feel a good well-being about myself.

Might just be cause my life ain't going too good at the moment?


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

Possibly a lack of motivation in general. I've had a pretty crap year for various reasons & I've felt knackered a lot.

Things are picking up now & I just feel more positive about everything & less tired.

Also sleeping better as I'm happier with life in general - not as much on my mind.

Chin up - positive thinking :thumb:

Things don't happen by themselves - you make it happen!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Do you feel tired or refreshed on waking?

Have you felt down, or do lots of little things going wrong get to you?

Have you had any illness that preceded the lethargy?

How often do you have a deload week with your training?

J


----------



## jason90 (Oct 2, 2010)

Cheers BB73.

I tend to wake up feeling pretty tired, sometimes uncomfortable neck feelings.

I rarely wake up feeling wide awake and refreshed to be honest.

I haven't had any serious illness, a tiny bit of a stuffy nose, but thats it really.

Eating approx 6 meals a day, with high carbs, protein and decent good fats in my diet.

Most of the time i'll train for 2-3 days, day off then train another 2 consecutive days. Lately I haven't been doing as much cardio after resistance training, i just feel too tired.


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

If your life isnt going well at the moment it could be stress esp if your neck feels tight (generally you carry stress in your shoulders and neck)

Also do you drink enough water? If my water intake drops I feel really tired.

When did it start? Have you had this before?


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

might be SAD, im not a doctor but look into it


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

smaj210 said:


> might be SAD, im not a doctor but look into it


Thats what I was wondering - esp if it only started recently (darker nigths) and he didnt have it over the summer


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

What about your fat intake?


----------



## jason90 (Oct 2, 2010)

My mood over the summer was loads better, I'm not one for the dull & cold weather, so yeah to be fair I have felt worse lately.

I Drink plenty of water, i always make sure of that.

I finished a course in Graphic Design in June, can't seem to get get a decent job in it, feels like i've came to a dead end kind of thing if you know what i mean? Thinking maybe this is something to do with it.

My fat intake is decent, I usually have approx 400ml semiskim-milk, 300ml skim-milk,

2 tbsp peanut butter. I have extra virgin olive oil with one of my afternoon meals.

Usually I'll incorporate one beef meal a day.


----------



## jason90 (Oct 2, 2010)

And I usually have 3-4 eggs a day.


----------



## Matt Beasley (Feb 2, 2010)

You running a bit of a temperature/ feeling really 'bleh' at night? I (supposedly) got over some fluey thing on Tuesday, only to feel terrible in evenings throughout the week, and last night I was laid up in bed for like 8 hours with a temperature of 38.5.

I'm just saying this because neck pain and a general feeling of lethargy is exactly what I was experiencing leading up to this, something to consider.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Is it a recent thing youve noticed? Could be as simple as caffeine withdrawal? A lot people get hit hard by that without even realising


----------



## Yeabuddy (Oct 31, 2010)

Jason i battle with the lethargy almost dailly, im usually up at 6am and train at 4 or 5pm, i find oats or sum good quality carbs around 1 or 2 pm helps me and i throw in a coffee doubler if im gettin drowsy, motivation plays a big part in it for me, could your motivation in general just be low lately?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

jason90 said:


> I train approx 4-5 days a week for around 60-75 mins.
> 
> I'm quite active, but i feel like I'm constantly lethargic.
> 
> ...


Have you tried cutting carbs. Im exactly the same as you. When I cut the carbs I am less sluggish but am never satisfied with food and constantly hungry


----------

